# My Beast



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

This is my serrasalmus rhombeus black perù 22cm in 200 liter tank !


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet looking rhom you have there and the set up looks great too. Do you know it's location? It kinda looks like a Vinny to me.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ja said:


> Pretty sweet looking rhom you have there and the set up looks great too. Do you know it's location? It kinda looks like a Vinny to me.


I agree, good looking Rhom and setup.. But he has Peru listed in the title above the picture


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I see that now...I didn't even read what it said above the pic, I was too interested in the picture I guess and plus it didn't say the locality in the thread title.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes guys Perù , thats where he comes from !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking fish in a very cool looking setup!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice looking fish and set up


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Loving the setup man very unique, the rhom i have no words to describe hes awsomeness


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

A lot of piranha keepers from Europe posting their set-ups, really nice to see. Keep'em commin'.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Awesome setup and rhom


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

great looking rhom and nice clean tank.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very cool men


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:Thats rhoms a beauty


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome Rhom. How long have you had him, from what size?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful kick ass rhom!....He rocks like a MINISTRY concert!!...


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys I love my rhomb , he is 22 from 14cm in two years !


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

sweet photos man love the background.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

beautiful rhom you have!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Probably one of the best shaped rhoms I have ever seen.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank .........I'm so glad you like my rhomb.........!


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Update.............!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...







....Also 22cm is roughly 8 inches!...You see folks, it can be done!..you don't need a huge tank to raise a rhom...you can get one at juvi size or in the 3 - 4 inch range and you can enjoy him for at least several years before you need to upgrade...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Da said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went from 5.5" to almost 9" in two years. Basically 2" per year. I agree D'M. Beautiful fish by the way!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went from 5.5" to almost 9" in two years. Basically 2" per year. I agree D'M. Beautiful fish by the way!
[/quote]

yeah Bruner...I raised my BDR from dime size to 9.5 inches in about 5 years in a 55'er!...I currently have my Manny in there which I got over a year ago..He was 3.5 inches when I got him and he is now easliy in the 5.5 - 6 inch range....He's almost double his size since I first got him....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have even better proof but I won't ruin this thread


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> I have even better proof but I won't ruin this thread


go for it, bro!..please explain!...







....PS..We a have great thread going and this all basically a tribute to picchius so it's not really a derailment or off-topic as long as it pertains to the subject matter at hand!...


----------



## Lei (Apr 20, 2011)

cool


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.............it's about time to move him in a bigger tank now.........but I should say before the 280 liter cracked he was very static in compare with this tank............!
Sorry I posted the wrong photos yesterday


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very looking rhom, congrats

bellissimo complimenti daniele


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Great looking Rhom !!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking rhom... you dont see many with the juvi spotting and the black colour of adults.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful Rhom!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How long have you had this fish? Any chance you had him around the 5" mark right out of the juvy stage


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what your proving. Steinhardt Aquarium kept there's in a 55g for nearly 30 years and died at. 11in. Tl.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Da said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went from 5.5" to almost 9" in two years. Basically 2" per year. I agree D'M. Beautiful fish by the way!
[/quote]

yeah Bruner...I raised my BDR from dime size to 9.5 inches in about 5 years in a 55'er!...I currently have my Manny in there which I got over a year ago..He was 3.5 inches when I got him and he is now easliy in the 5.5 - 6 inch range....He's almost double his size since I first got him....








[/quote]

What is the secret to getting the fish to grow so fast? Feeding, an all that? My Manny is about 5" I would love to get 2" a year out of him


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went from 5.5" to almost 9" in two years. Basically 2" per year. I agree D'M. Beautiful fish by the way!
[/quote]

yeah Bruner...I raised my BDR from dime size to 9.5 inches in about 5 years in a 55'er!...I currently have my Manny in there which I got over a year ago..He was 3.5 inches when I got him and he is now easliy in the 5.5 - 6 inch range....He's almost double his size since I first got him....








[/quote]

What is the secret to getting the fish to grow so fast? Feeding, an all that? My Manny is about 5" I would love to get 2" a year out of him
[/quote]
The bigger non secret is how to get them to recorded sizes of 17in. In the aquarium.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I just eyeball my fish then give like a 3" range. works awesome for me... yeah my fish is around 5 to 8 inches


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

:gringringrin:New video !


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom, looks like he's pushing a good size!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went from 5.5" to almost 9" in two years. Basically 2" per year. I agree D'M. Beautiful fish by the way!
[/quote]

yeah Bruner...I raised my BDR from dime size to 9.5 inches in about 5 years in a 55'er!...I currently have my Manny in there which I got over a year ago..He was 3.5 inches when I got him and he is now easliy in the 5.5 - 6 inch range....He's almost double his size since I first got him....








[/quote]

What is the secret to getting the fish to grow so fast? Feeding, an all that? My Manny is about 5" I would love to get 2" a year out of him
[/quote]

no secret really, redbelly...Just keep your water parameters in check and make sure you keep up with your water changes and you should get decent growth out of your piranha...Just remember that rhoms and Manny's do grow a lot slower than pygos!...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what your proving. Steinhardt Aquarium kept there's in a 55g for nearly 30 years and died at. 11in. Tl.
[/quote]

Not trying to prove anything...Just the fact that you can raise a juvi rhom or pygo in a 55'er for long time before an upgrade is needed...Nothing more, nothing less!..








[/quote]
Ok. Guess it was misinterpreted. Atypical in threads :laugh:


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what your proving. Steinhardt Aquarium kept there's in a 55g for nearly 30 years and died at. 11in. Tl.
[/quote]

Not trying to prove anything...Just the fact that you can raise a juvi rhom or pygo in a 55'er for long time before an upgrade is needed...Nothing more, nothing less!..








[/quote]
*Ok. Guess it was misinterpreted. Atypical in threads :laugh:*[/quote]

That's what happens when you jump to conclusions, you old fart!...







..Frank, I'm almost your age (40 years old) so I can talk to you like that!..LOL!..J/K!...But seriously, I've been in the hobby for almost 25 years and up until recently the biggest sized tanks I've had were 30 gallon longs, 40 Breeders, and 55'ers!...and I've raised all kinds of pygos and serras from juvis to almost double digits...I sold most of them to satisified members on here and on MFK!...I'm just trying to encourage Noobs or people who are getting into piranha for the first time that you don't need a 500,000 gallon tank for one specimen (exaggeration..







)...Water quality, Water parameters, and proper filtration are far more important factors than just tank size itself...Having said that, of'course the bigger the better...But there are time, money, and financial constraints that most hobbyist (especially teenagers starting out for the first time) can't afford...I've seen piranhas in 125'ers that were completely neglected!...







...fin rot, cloudy eye, etc!...







...So it kind of cuts both ways!...







....Take care bud and always a pleasure conversing with you!...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what your proving. Steinhardt Aquarium kept there's in a 55g for nearly 30 years and died at. 11in. Tl.
[/quote]

Not trying to prove anything...Just the fact that you can raise a juvi rhom or pygo in a 55'er for long time before an upgrade is needed...Nothing more, nothing less!..








[/quote]
*Ok. Guess it was misinterpreted. Atypical in threads :laugh:*[/quote]

That's what happens when you jump to conclusions, you old fart!...







..Frank, I'm almost your age (40 years old) so I can talk to you like that!..LOL!..J/K!...But seriously, I've been in the hobby for almost 25 years and up until recently the biggest sized tanks I've had were 30 gallon longs, 40 Breeders, and 55'ers!...and I've raised all kinds of pygos and serras from juvis to almost double digits...I sold most of them to satisified members on here and on MFK!...I'm just trying to encourage Noobs or people who are getting into piranha for the first time that you don't need a 500,000 gallon tank for one specimen (exaggeration..







)...Water quality, Water parameters, and proper filtration are far more important factors than just tank size itself...Having said that, of'course the bigger the better...But there are time, money, and financial constraints that most hobbyist (especially teenagers starting out for the first time) can't afford...I've seen piranhas in 125'ers that were completely neglected!...







...fin rot, cloudy eye, etc!...







...So it kind of cuts both ways!...







....Take care bud and always a pleasure conversing with you!...








[/quote]
40 eh? I got a couple kids just a year or two from that :laugh:

Agree about kids and what they can afford. Realistically 100g is the most extravagant for some. Majority of rhombeus around 14 in plus marks are very old fish. To have them grow to huge sizes a 55g just won't do it. Neither will a 200g. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Da said:


> Also worth mentioning is the fact that the rhom is in a 200 liter tank which is the equivalent of 53 U.S. gallons!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what your proving. Steinhardt Aquarium kept there's in a 55g for nearly 30 years and died at. 11in. Tl.
[/quote]

Not trying to prove anything...Just the fact that you can raise a juvi rhom or pygo in a 55'er for long time before an upgrade is needed...Nothing more, nothing less!..








[/quote]
*Ok. Guess it was misinterpreted. Atypical in threads :laugh:*[/quote]

That's what happens when you jump to conclusions, you old fart!...







..Frank, I'm almost your age (40 years old) so I can talk to you like that!..LOL!..J/K!...But seriously, I've been in the hobby for almost 25 years and up until recently the biggest sized tanks I've had were 30 gallon longs, 40 Breeders, and 55'ers!...and I've raised all kinds of pygos and serras from juvis to almost double digits...I sold most of them to satisified members on here and on MFK!...I'm just trying to encourage Noobs or people who are getting into piranha for the first time that you don't need a 500,000 gallon tank for one specimen (exaggeration..







)...Water quality, Water parameters, and proper filtration are far more important factors than just tank size itself...Having said that, of'course the bigger the better...But there are time, money, and financial constraints that most hobbyist (especially teenagers starting out for the first time) can't afford...I've seen piranhas in 125'ers that were completely neglected!...







...fin rot, cloudy eye, etc!...







...So it kind of cuts both ways!...







....Take care bud and always a pleasure conversing with you!...








[/quote]

The only problem i see with Bruners and your posts about tank size and fish growth is that they can be misunderstood by some members since sometimes it seems you are encouraging others to raise and keep piranhas in small tanks... i agree a big tank is not guarantee for good growth since certainly some people neglect their fish no matter what tank size they are... i agree there is no need to expend a lot of money in a +125g tank if you fish is only 4-5" long but it's important to always make clear that bigger fish need bigger tanks... as i told you before, we will never now how much your fish would grow in bigger tanks, maybe the same, maybe more...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> The only problem i see with Bruners and your posts about tank size and fish growth is that they can be misunderstood by some members since sometimes it seems you are encouraging others to raise and keep piranhas in small tanks... i agree a big tank is not guarantee for good growth since certainly some people neglect their fish no matter what tank size they are... i agree there is no need to expend a lot of money in a +125g tank if you fish is only 4-5" long but it's important to always make clear that bigger fish need bigger tanks... as i told you before, we will never now how much your fish would grow in bigger tanks, maybe the same, maybe more...


and as I told you Hannibal, I agree 100% with you...I hear you loud and clear and know what you are trying to say!..but that is why I always get my piranha at juvi size or close to it!..







...I'm a good example of your argument!..As soon as my P's got almost double digits and/or at least in the 7 inch range, I sold them because I knew I would need a *BIGGER* tank if they were to get larger in size or live to their full potential!..







...PS..If I didn't find a buyer, I would have most definitely got a bigger tank and upgraded!...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> The only problem i see with Bruners and your posts about tank size and fish growth is that they can be misunderstood by some members since sometimes it seems you are encouraging others to raise and keep piranhas in small tanks... i agree a big tank is not guarantee for good growth since certainly some people neglect their fish no matter what tank size they are... i agree there is no need to expend a lot of money in a +125g tank if you fish is only 4-5" long but it's important to always make clear that bigger fish need bigger tanks... as i told you before, we will never now how much your fish would grow in bigger tanks, maybe the same, maybe more...


and as I told you Hannibal, I agree 100% with you...I hear you loud and clear and know what you are trying to say!..but that is why I always get my piranha at juvi size or close to it!..







...I'm a good example of your argument!..As soon as my P's got almost double digits and/or at least in the 7 inch range, I sold them because I knew I would need a *BIGGER* tank if they were to get larger in size or live to their full potential!..







...PS..If I didn't find a buyer, I would have most definitely got a bigger tank and upgraded!...








[/quote]
Isn't it great when we all reasonably get on the same page. And btw, my 22 year old grandson will be getting married soon. Can't wait to see my great grandchild in the future. I wish I was still 40. Had so much fun at that age.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Isn't it great when we all reasonably get on the same page. And btw, my 22 year old grandson will be getting married soon. Can't wait to see my great grandchild in the future. I wish I was still 40. Had so much fun at that age.


Thanks, Frank!...







...that makes me feel good!...







....and here all along I thought that P-Man and I were the senior members (literally...







) of the age group of this website!...Congrats on your grandson getting married!....I wish you and family nothing but the best!...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> Isn't it great when we all reasonably get on the same page. And btw, my 22 year old grandson will be getting married soon. Can't wait to see my great grandchild in the future. I wish I was still 40. Had so much fun at that age.


Thanks, Frank!...







...that makes me feel good!...







....and here all along I thought that P-Man and I were the senior members (literally...







) of the age group of this website!...Congrats on your grandson getting married!....I wish you and family nothing but the best!...








[/quote]
Thanks. Same to you all. Hey I got my aarp card years ago. Lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, we are all in the same page... now that Bruner is gone


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Yeap, we are all in the same page... now that Bruner is gone


 Yo soy el abuelo de pirañas.:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Yeap, we are all in the same page... now that Bruner is gone


 Yo soy el abuelo de pirañas.:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Soy el bebé de Piraña, pero crecerá a un abuelo algún día!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Esperemos que no un maniquí de adulto.:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> Esperemos que no un maniquí de adulto.:laugh:










Those translators are a mess but i understand what you say


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Esperemos que no un maniquí de adulto.:laugh:










Those translators are a mess but i understand what you say








[/quote]
Tontolone is what I was looking for maniqui is mannequin. But what the heck....same difference


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm only the baby when it comes to Piranhas lol. I'm still new to this especially compared to some of you guys!

Hannibal, I don't use the translator. In Texas the Mexico population has migrated an I learned Spanish from a lot of those guys. Speaking wise. I learned to write it in school took 3 years. It's just "proper" Spanish. One thing I learned is it all depends on what part of Mexico (or the world) as to what each word means. To every guy the same sentence can mean something completely different. Crazy language!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> I'm only the baby when it comes to Piranhas lol. I'm still new to this especially compared to some of you guys!
> 
> Hannibal, I don't use the translator. In Texas the Mexico population has migrated an I learned Spanish from a lot of those guys. Speaking wise. I learned to write it in school took 3 years. It's just "proper" Spanish. One thing I learned is it all depends on what part of Mexico (or the world) as to what each word means. To every guy the same sentence can mean something completely different. Crazy language!


I spoke fluent Spanish or at least I thought in my younger days. Then my cousins came up from Mexico City totally different dialect. The only word I understood was no. Lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> I'm only the baby when it comes to Piranhas lol. I'm still new to this especially compared to some of you guys!
> 
> Hannibal, I don't use the translator. In Texas the Mexico population has migrated an I learned Spanish from a lot of those guys. Speaking wise. I learned to write it in school took 3 years. It's just "proper" Spanish. One thing I learned is it all depends on what part of Mexico (or the world) as to what each word means.* To every guy the same sentence can mean something completely different*. Crazy language!


That's true...

Y siempre es útil poder hablar otros idiomas...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I'm only the baby when it comes to Piranhas lol. I'm still new to this especially compared to some of you guys!
> 
> Hannibal, I don't use the translator. In Texas the Mexico population has migrated an I learned Spanish from a lot of those guys. Speaking wise. I learned to write it in school took 3 years. It's just "proper" Spanish. One thing I learned is it all depends on what part of Mexico (or the world) as to what each word means.* To every guy the same sentence can mean something completely different*. Crazy language!


That's true...

Y siempre es útil poder hablar otros idiomas...








[/quote]
Try to talking to a Puerto Rican. Need a tape slower to slow them down.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Guys on the last video the rhomb was moved in a 360 liters tank with eheim 2080 filtration, he seems very happy about it........!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

picchius said:


> Guys on the last video the rhomb was moved in a 360 liters tank with eheim 2080 filtration, he seems very happy about it........!


These big fish love strong current. Have at it


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful Rhom!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

picchius said:


> Guys on the last video the rhomb was moved in a 360 liters tank with eheim 2080 filtration, he seems very happy about it........!


Nice to hear he got a bigger home... as Frank told you strong current would be nice so i hope you have a nice powerhead in there...


----------

